# Truck Decals



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok guys, I got a Dodge Durango.

I want to put something catchy on my front window.
My dude just put HONKER HUNTER on his. His favorite is goose hunting, mine is Duck hunting, we team up and hunt it all as much as we can. 
So what are some good sayings or catch phrases or any good ideas I could put on mine. I'm open for suggestions. We haven't thought of much thats unique or real original.


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

Quack Whacker?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Berto4527 said:


> unique or real original.


Quack Whacker is around. I would just think of what you like Mallards? teal? IDk what you hunt. Then roll with like a sound they make, what the look like. ETC. It is hard to come up with somthing like this. One day it will just hit you!


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

I hunt the mallards the most then wood ducks because of populations of them around here. thanks for helping out, keep the ideas coming.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Berto4527 said:


> wood ducks


"Got Wood"

Sorry, had to. :lol:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

i was just going to say that "got wood"!


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

Suzzie Slayer


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Bill Buster

Mother Plucker

Mother Ducker

Duckin Crazy



> My dude


 Duck Dude, Dude Duck

Ducks Till I Die

Duck Off

Duck Truck

Pluck n Ducks

I Love Duck Butts

Duck Breasts are the Best

Obviously I am bored.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Go with suzie slayer


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

Leo, thanks for all of those, I liked a few of them.

And I have never heard suzie slayer ever.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

All the more for you to have it.


----------



## tipup (Feb 9, 2008)

stickers are gay. :eyeroll:


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

i guess my truck is gay then, lol.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I might have a bf for it then.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

"Quack Kills" :beer:


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

hey tipup,
your entitled to your opinion, but to go thru the trouble of posting that, lets try to mature a little bit. really. I never asked what you thought about stickers just some suggestions for some.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

I agree with tipup.


----------



## tipup (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry Berto,

I just get tired of seeing stickers that are all about commercialization and killing. Have fun with your stickers.


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

They add a bit of style to the truck if done right. But i do think that if someone piles hundreds of stickers on a truck, then that doesnt look right.


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

Tipup, 
Well, I take back what I say, but I agree to a point. Stickers all over, and for commercialization, ya know, i'm not doin that sort of thing. just have some ducks and geese cupped on the back window with a bowhunter sticker, so its not a lot, but i know what you mean. 
I just wanted something on the windshield, something simple. And, I'm from PA, there aren't that many duck hunters around here like I'm sure you have.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ive got one on the back of my truck. Its ok. I would never put one on my front windshield, just asking for trouble. We had a GMC suburban with big letters "GMC" in the middle and it was nothing but an obstruction and accident waiting to happen.

But hey, go with what you want to do man, good luck :beer:


----------

